# Uber driver Android app error (need help)



## patsy (Oct 13, 2014)

I tried to turn my driver mode on tonight but it won't let me go through. I can log in on my account but not on driver mode. Has anyone experienced this? I emailed Uber already. I hope this get fixed before Friday.

Below is the screenshot of the error message.


----------



## ACfrom415 (Oct 29, 2014)

I have also been experiencing this problem.... I wrote them earlier tonight, still waiting on the to write back.


----------



## Woober (Oct 12, 2014)

Slightly off topic but can anyone give me the link to the iOS Driver App? When I purchased a new iPhone 6 that is one app that did not sync over. Had the link somewhere but lost it! Emailed Uber Support a lot of good that did... they never answered me back!


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

I just started receiving the following error. Uber support reset my password and suggested I clear Chromes browsing history. Didn't help. I've rebooted my phone and reloaded the App.....still the same error message. Any ideas?

"An error occurred. Please verify that you are not already Online on another device.Error: Please logout and log back in to the Uber Driver app."


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Never mind....I think I fixed it. Uninstalled the App....rebooted and re-installed. It's working again.


----------



## Jesse Valenzuela (Nov 17, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Never mind....I think I fixed it. Uninstalled the App....rebooted and re-installed. It's working again.


How did you find uber driver app to install back in android phone? I couldn't find it in Google play.


----------



## Jesse Valenzuela (Nov 17, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> I just started receiving the following error. Uber support reset my password and suggested I clear Chromes browsing history. Didn't help. I've rebooted my phone and reloaded the App.....still the same error message. Any ideas?
> 
> "An error occurred. Please verify that you are not already Online on another device.Error: Please logout and log back in to the Uber Driver app."


I'm having same issue. Can you share solution please.


----------

